# Problème iTunes-Erreur 13014



## Z... (5 Octobre 2008)

Le problème se situe en majeure partie dans le titre : lorsque je connecte mon iPod à iTunes, et qu'il tente de se synchroniser, iTunes me dit "impossible de synchroniser, une erreur inconnue s'est produite (13014)". La dessus, je clique sur OK, puis il me le redit, etc, etc... Jusqu'à ce que je passe par le gestionnaire de tâches pour forcer la fermeture d'iTunes.
Le plus bizarre est que les chansons et les apps sont quand même synchronisées !

Mais le problème içi est la perte de temps (ce matin, il a fallu que je clique au moins cent fois sur OK pour que toute ma bibliothèque soit synchronisée !), ainsi que le fait que je ne puisse pas fermer iTunes.
J'ai restauré deux fois mon iPod, redémarré mon ordinateur, mon iPod, rien n'y fait.
Une idée ?

PS : Si vous ne comprenez pas mon problème, dites et j'essaierais de réexpliquer  .


----------



## cediot (5 Octobre 2008)

Bon, enfin quelqu'un qui a le même problème que moi!

J ai u les même symptômes, maintenant a chaque synchronisation j ai un message avec l'erreur 13014, mais la fenêtre ne s'ouvre qu'une seule fois!
Je ne sais pas pour toi mais je pense qu'il y a un lien avec Génius, lorsqu'il est désactivé je n'ai plus ce message d'erreur.
J ai lu sur un autre forum que pour régler cette erreur il fallait redémarrer, j ai tout essayer, redémarrer itunes, l'iphone et le PC mais ca ne marche pas!
Voila, si quelqu'un peut nous aider ca serai cool.

PC xp SP3, iphone 3G 2.1 orange et itunes 8.0.1


----------



## fdboucher (6 Octobre 2008)

Discussion de ce sujet ici, sur MacFixit.

La solution serait de:
1. Quitter iTunes et éteindre l'ordinateur
2. Débrancher les périphériques, incluant le iPod
3. Redémarrer et se relogger dans son compte
4. Lorsque l'ordi est complètement redémarré, lancer iTunes
5. Brancher le iPod et tenter la synchronisation

Ils recommandent aussi de réparer les autorisatione, et endernier recours, de jeter le fichier des préférences de iTunes qui s'appelle "com.apple.iTunes.plist".


----------



## cediot (6 Octobre 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse cependant j ai un probleme, je ne trouve pas le dossier spécifié.
J ai fait une recherche avec le moteur de recherche de windows et rien, j ai cherché aussi dans tout ce que je pouvais (document an setting/apple/..., program files/itunes/... et mes documents/mamusique/itunes/... ) et pas la trace du dossier ou fichier com.apple.iTunes.plist.

Si vous le trouvé dite moi où!


peut etre une suggestion stupide mais il sagit peut etre  d une aide pour mac.


Jespere ne pas etre trop stupide et que j ai boen tout compris...


----------



## Tqnk (7 Octobre 2008)

Hello, 

J'ai le même problème que vous, et effectivement, le fait de désactiver Genius arrange tout 

Dans iTunes, Store / désactiver genius


----------



## cediot (19 Octobre 2008)

no up?


----------

